# Problems with Serostim



## WorkInProgress (Jul 3, 2016)

Hello, new here and need some advice.  I was diagnosed HIV Positive a year ago so my doctor put me on 5mg Serostim.  I did a full vile every night for two months but had to reduce it due to joint pain and bloating.  For another four months, I used each vile for a week.  But even at this reduced amount my bloating did not subside, so I quit.  Over a month ago, I started injecting it again.  I use each vile for three days and inject myself at night.  The bloating is back.  I look puffy in the face and stomach.  Am I doing something wrong? My doctor is no help.  I'm taking Potassium pills for the puffiness and taking Lasix too. Should I take more? less? Am I being impatient? Please advice. Thank you in advance.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 3, 2016)

A lot of times these sides will reduce over time. Stick with it. Do a risk benefit analysis. That GH will do a lot for your health. Stick with it. Maybe start at a smaller dose and work up over time.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 3, 2016)

As pillar said, sides tend to work themselves out.  A lot of us here have certainly use hgh for our own benefit but you are one of the few that can benefit from it medically.  I'm not sure why you chose to ask this question here...  but trust me, there are an absolute ton of us who have experience with sero and other brands.  For the love of christ hang on to what you've got.  Use it for you and for your benefit.


----------



## Truthstar (Jul 3, 2016)

WorkInProgress said:


> Hello, new here and need some advice.  I was diagnosed HIV Positive a year ago so my doctor put me on 5mg Serostim.  I did a full vile every night for two months but had to reduce it due to joint pain and bloating.  For another four months, I used each vile for a week.  But even at this reduced amount my bloating did not subside, so I quit.  Over a month ago, I started injecting it again.  I use each vile for three days and inject myself at night.  The bloating is back.  I look puffy in the face and stomach.  Am I doing something wrong? My doctor is no help.  I'm taking Potassium pills for the puffiness and taking Lasix too. Should I take more? less? Am I being impatient? Please advice. Thank you in advance.



Just use a lower dosage; try 1iu a day, 5 on 2 off.


----------



## Truthstar (Jul 3, 2016)

Truthstar said:


> Just use a lower dosage; try 1iu a day, 5 on 2 off.



Just to add, I am not as medical Dr. Always talk to your primary care physician.


----------



## WorkInProgress (Jul 5, 2016)

Thank you for all your replies and help as I appreciate it very much.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 6, 2016)

Easy back a bit, split the doses in 2 and go with the 5on 2off way.

With gh, seros would be a better us lab and one that's lower bloat & issues with your wrists, face, etc



U shouldn't see too much of it, but I guess it just restarted when u did.  

Ride it out, lower dose a tad first.


----------

